# Photoshop tutorial book or video



## joms (Jul 23, 2016)

Can you recommend a good book for photoshop beginners much like the ligtroomqueen book for lightroom?

If you know of good video tutorials too then pls list it here. Thanks


----------



## DGStinner (Jul 23, 2016)

Check out Phlearn on Youtube.


----------



## joms (Jul 24, 2016)

Thanks! 

Any other suggestions?


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Jul 24, 2016)

Some people like Scott Kelby's Photoshop book, and if you're a complete beginner, it's probably a decent place to start.


----------



## Gnits (Jul 24, 2016)

Why not recommend your own free starters ebook.

Free Adobe Lightroom Quick Start PDF eBooks to learn the basics


----------



## Johan Elzenga (Jul 24, 2016)

Gnits said:


> Why not recommend your own free starters ebook.
> 
> Free Adobe Lightroom Quick Start PDF eBooks to learn the basics



Maybe because the OP asked about a Photoshop book, not a book about Lightroom?


----------



## Gnits (Jul 24, 2016)

Apologies.


----------



## LouieSherwin (Jul 26, 2016)

Martin Evenings Adobe Photoshop CC for Photographers, 2015 Release is also very good both as a how to but also as a reference.

-louie


----------



## Bakhtiar (Nov 24, 2016)

Just think about comfortable way to learn Photoshop. Because, you'd need a practical skills. My best tip is watch video tutorials through *YouTube* Channels.


----------



## instanes (Jan 24, 2017)

I have recently decided to learn Photoshop as I have the Lightroom/Photoshop CC plan.  I am very comfortable with Lightroom, but from time to time have felt the need to do more complicated edits.   Wow, I have to say that for the first couple of weeks the steep learning curve was daunting.  I tried a few different on-line videos and they were helpful, but you HAVE to follow along and actually DO what is explained in the video.  My experience was that NOTHING went exactly as described for various reasons.  Very frustrating.  Stop the video, go to Photoshop, try what had been presented, things didn't go as slick as on the video, go back to the video, back it up to revisit the task, view it...try it again....and so on.

Then I stumbled on www.photoshopessentials.com.  This has been the magic bullet for me.  They have very detailed, mouse click by mouse click procedures for dozens and dozens of Photoshop tasks......from the very basics to more complicated procedures.  Each of their topics can be downloaded in PDF format and printed so you can perform what is being explained without having to switch back and forth between their website and your Photoshop software.  This is what I did initially, but now I bring up their website on my laptop, which I have positioned adjacent to my desktop. 

I simply can not state how helpful this website has been for me.  I am beginning to feel that I will eventually  "understand" and use Photoshop.  Actually, I have started using Photoshop to edit.....and well I am now truly enjoying learning and using Photoshop.

Hope others will find this helpful as well.


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Jan 24, 2017)

Thanks for sharing instanes


----------



## Deleted member 39308 (Jan 29, 2017)

joms said:


> Can you recommend a good book for photoshop beginners much like the ligtroomqueen book for lightroom?
> 
> If you know of good video tutorials too then pls list it here. Thanks



Hi

Photoshop is a big topic, do you have a particular area of photography you are interested in e.g. portrait or landscape? That would help us to point you in the right direction.

In general, for videos I find Ben Willmore one of the best teachers, he has a way of explaining not only what to do but also the why behind it. He has a lot of courses on CreativeLive.

For books maybe have a look at Martin Evening's Lightroom Transformations. This book has a lot of Lightroom info and branches into Photoshop when the techniques merit it. It is a good example of getting the best from both Lightroom and Photoshop.


----------



## instanes (Feb 4, 2017)

Ad Astra, 

Thanks for posting the Ben Willmore suggestion.  Have found his videos to be a very good adjunct to getting my feet on the ground with PS using  photoessentials per my previous post.  I have tried other videos, but (and it may be just me) after watching a few of them the presenters personality or style gets in the way.  I have now watched 20+ of the Willmore videos and this has not happened.  

I also bought the Transformations book and thanks for that suggestion as well.  Have just started delving into it, but looks to be another good resource. 

Photoshop is truly opening up whole new vistas of possibilities for my photos and am exited about learning more and more.


----------



## Bill Sprague (Feb 4, 2017)

I too Photoshop for Lightroom users training.   I've tried taking a couple Photoshop courses and learned I don't want to learn all of it.  It goes far beyond photography into the world of graphic arts.  With Adobe renting the two together, there seems to be demand for a course that answers and explains the question, "When should I shift to Photoshop".  One of the "Magnificent Dozen" online Lightroom trainers has said he/she is working on it.   But, so far, nothing.

Victoria, please consider a title like "10 Great Photoshop Tools for Lightroom Adicts". 

Bill


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Feb 4, 2017)

Bill Sprague said:


> Victoria, please consider a title like "10 Great Photoshop Tools for Lightroom Adicts".



It's on my list. It's just a long list!


----------



## Bill Sprague (Feb 4, 2017)

Victoria Bampton said:


> It's on my list. It's just a long list!



Best news of the day!  Thanks.


----------

